# Cuyi Cutter Plotter



## calvinkylle (Jan 19, 2012)

mga Sir Cno po pde magtutorial using cuyi cutter..


----------



## mizrach25 (Jan 10, 2012)

boss nakabili rin ako Cuyi cutter plotter sa Odeom Mall...

nakapag cut na ako ng mga text... ang problema ko nguan paano mag cut ng image gaya halimbawa ng mga tribal na design, kasi pagnalagay ako ngimage sinsabi ng software Flexi10 wala daw cuttable sa image ng nilagay... so ang problema paano gawing cuttable ang image... 

Salamat po sana may mag reply...


----------



## cathyandehm (Oct 22, 2012)

calvinkylle said:


> mga Sir Cno po pde magtutorial using cuyi cutter..


How may I help you?


----------



## cathyandehm (Oct 22, 2012)

It should first be convert into vector.


----------



## sir newbie (Dec 30, 2012)

help po.. yung cuyi ko lagi may gap sa cut.. need ko pa ituloy ng cutter..ano po need gawin para kumpleto ang cut nya?


----------



## cathyandehm (Oct 22, 2012)

sir newbie said:


> help po.. yung cuyi ko lagi may gap sa cut.. need ko pa ituloy ng cutter..ano po need gawin para kumpleto ang cut nya?


Ano po ang software na gamit nyo? Paki adjust po yung either BLADE OFFSET or KNIFE OFFSET. Kung flexi try using .016 for its knife offset, kung nag da-direct kayo either sa corel draw or illustrator, try using .5 for its blade offset. For sure may manual din sa kung anong gamit mong software.


----------



## kirhidemi (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

Bumili ako ng Cuyi CTO630 sa uniprint and nakakapag contour cutting ako ng image and text. Sa image no problem ok naman sya sa text lang ako may problema. Di ko kasi alam kung pano magset ng contour line sa mga letters like A,B,D,O,P,Q and R. pano po gawin yun.


PS: on how to contour cut image, ito po, first sa photoshop ka muna tapos open mo yung image na gusto mong icut. maganda kung clean na yung image para di mahirap iselect. basta ang gawin mo iselect mo yung image using any selection method then right click mo sa kanya then MAKE WORK PATH (select mo yung marquee tool tapos right click mo). next export mo naman sya PATH TO ILLUSTRATOR and extension nya dapat .ai then save mo ulit yung image as jpeg. secure mo lang yung .ai at yung jpeg. now open mo yung flex10 dapat A4 yung paper saka naka portrait. import mo lang yung .ai mo muna tapos select mo sya then go to menu click Effect then Contour Cut. Then next select mo ulit sya Effect then Contour Cut Mark tapos select mo lang yung 4-point then ok. tapos next import mo yung .jpeg mo tapos ipatong mo lang sya sa cut line then print mo na tapos ready to cut na yan.


----------

